# Got part 1, nothing else



## joepeep77 (Sep 8, 2016)

I received part one 2 days ago but haven't gotten any others since. How can I get them?


----------



## mstphrchrstphr (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm not positive that it's the same course, but when I enrolled i was sent this link to download all of it

http://www.smoking-meat.com/image-files/SmokingBasicsEcourse2017.pdf


----------

